# Northern lights.



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

These are the reason I want to upgrade from my current EOS 40D to a 6D - better low light and high ISO capabilities for just this scenario.

Northern lights 3 by Rob2828, on Flickr

Northern lights 2 by Rob2828, on Flickr

Northern lights 1 by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW, great shots!!!! :thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

very good


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Was really active last night, apparently could be seen in the midlands of England, gutted I missed it.

I went to Iceland recently and saw nothing lol, typical.


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Crafoo said:


> Was really active last night, apparently could be seen in the midlands of England, gutted I missed it.


Me too. I'm in Rutland. I read about it online last night, took one look out the window and saw fog so didn't bother doing anything. Today I found out that a couple of miles away there was no fog at all. Gutted


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lovely pics.

A lady i used to work with now lives in Canada and posts some great shots to her FB page. Might give you some ideas https://m.facebook.com/ArcticLensPhotography


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Paul_W said:


> Me too. I'm in Rutland. I read about it online last night, took one look out the window and saw fog so didn't bother doing anything. Today I found out that a couple of miles away there was no fog at all. Gutted


It's one of those things that i really do want to see and was gutted to miss it due to cloud cover when i was in Iceland. I had no idea it wastes active until it was too late to see it in the UK. I'm sure I'll be going back to Iceland at some point though so hopefully I'll be a bit luckier.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

We saw them a couple of years back flying back from the States and during the night period the cabin crew came round to those who were awake and said if you look out the left side you will see the Northern Lights! 

It was a great display.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Great Shots! We've just come back from Iceland, but didn't see them. I suppose it's given an excuse to go back though.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

5kinner said:


> Great Shots! We've just come back from Iceland, but didn't see them. I suppose it's given an excuse to go back though.


Isn't it just the most astonishing country.

Me and the missus fell in love with the place and can't wait to go back at some point.


----------



## stevieR26 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow amazing pics !


----------

